
Google “Android Media Box” in a Chromecast form factor leaks through FCC [pdf] - Aissen
https://fccid.io/2AOVU-SN5B6AD/User-Manual/User-Manual-3809655.pdf
======
extrapao
Where did you find this? Looks fake

~~~
Aissen
Could be, but really well done. Sources:

[https://twitter.com/c4software/status/983618422616420353](https://twitter.com/c4software/status/983618422616420353)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/8b5vh3/scoop_on_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/8b5vh3/scoop_on_fcc_website_android_tv_stick_with_google/)

[https://fccid.io/2AOVU-SN5B6AD](https://fccid.io/2AOVU-SN5B6AD)

[https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/GenericSearchResult.c...](https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/GenericSearchResult.cfm?RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=Y)

I don't think it's fake. It's either Google's ODM or a counterfeit. But who
would pay for a counterfeit product FCC certification?

